# Ipod Touch - durée de vie



## nenon (23 Novembre 2008)

Je viens d'acheter un Ipod Touch pour remplacer mon iPod Classic dont l'écran a lâché suite à je ne sais pas quoi...Enfin, le temps de faire jouer la garantie et la réparation , je ne pouvais pas rester sans ipod trop longtemps, j'ai craqué sur le Touch...
Les premières impressions sont vraiment impressionnates et monstrueuses, j'ose à peine toucher cet écran tactile pour y laisser des grosses traces de doigts dégoutantes lol
Je m'interroge sur la durée de vie de la bête, je ne vois pas beaucoup de post sur des dysfonctionnements majeurs contrairement aux autres Ipod sans mémoire flash....
Quelle durée de vie pour cette machine et quelles devraient être les pb rencontrés importants? C'est une machine récente aussi donc quels sont les gros pb que les anciens acquéreurs constatent après un certain temps d'utilisation autre que la batterie en fait?


----------



## azer17 (28 Novembre 2008)

Salut, 

J'ai également acquis récemment un Ipod touch et je n'ai eu pour l'instant aucun problème sinon quelque bug et ralentissement du a des application specifiques.

Mais j'ai lu sur le forum, que quelque personne avait eu des problèmes temporaires au moment des MAJ, ou encore au moment de la syncronisation.

C'est vrai que mes réponses, ne peuvent pas te donner une estimation de durée de vie très précise, mais ayant un camarade qui en possède un également (un 1G acheté au US juste après sa sortie) et il n'a eu aucun problèmes.

Voila, en espérant malgré tout t'être été utile.


----------



## pituisa (2 Décembre 2008)

Salut,

Dans le monde des lecteurs et autres baladeur mp3, l'Ipod touch est consideré par beaucoup comme le meilleur baladeur mp3 sur le marché, c'est bien la preuve que c'est un appareil solide et qui dure dans le temps, outre ses qualités de son, d'image et esthétiques


----------

